# So... how much weight do I have to lose??



## want-2ba-mum

Hi Ladys,

Ok... so im really overweight... My BMI is 38 and at my first hospital appointment my fertility Dr said "If you need IVF and im not saying you do, you will need to get down to a BMI of 30 to be referred"
- So...... Ok, yes.. i know im REALLY overweight... But what did that comment mean?

Does it mean there is a chance i could still try fertility drugs?? Or is it no treatment at all until i have got that 30 BMI

I have been looking for the answer to that question for so long!! Does anybody know the answer? Has anybody with over 30 BMI been given fertility drugs??

It seems like a very long, impossible way away...

Any ifo would be really apprechiated


----------



## Han2275

I don't know about other clinics but ours does not treat women on the NHS if they have a BMI above 30. I assume this is due to the extensive amount of research that shows a link between weight and fertility. If you are paying privately then I don't think they can refuse treatment.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I think there is less chance of you conceiving if overweight. The nhs just stick rigidly to that as a criteria


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Han2275 said:


> I don't know about other clinics but ours does not treat women on the NHS if they have a BMI above 30. I assume this is due to the extensive amount of research that shows a link between weight and fertility. If you are paying privately then I don't think they can refuse treatment.


I've always had private treatment and despite being slightly overweight this has not been mentioned, but they can and some do refuse to treat on other criteria that mean success is less likely etc higher fsh. Private clinics do pick and choose pts too


----------



## ladybird73

HI there

I think when you go to the NHS the BMI is usually 30 as research has shown that some of the treatments actually are less effective with higher levels of body fat (being overweight), they will therefore not treat those with a higher BMI.  If you go private they do tend to have a much higher BMI threshold.  

Some ladies who are bigger to tend to have problems with the hormones due to being overweight which is another reason why docs tell you to lose weight in the first instance.  My BMI is 31 and I get exactly the same.  I have to lose 8lb but it might as well be 30 how difficult it is to lose.  

Good luck with your journey.

V xx


----------



## melatko

Hi my bmi is 27.3 and the nurse me i have to be under 11stone 2 and i am that will i get accepted on the nhs.


----------



## Han2275

melatko said:


> Hi my bmi is 27.3 and the nurse me i have to be under 11stone 2 and i am that will i get accepted on the nhs.


Where the hell did they pluck that figure from?


----------



## ladybird73

I think each PCT varies.  I had a breast reduction a couple of years ago and some PCT's your BMI had to be 25 and others it was 30, I think it is probably the weight that the BMI is 26/27 but most do stick to 30.  It's a bit mad really as BMI is actually a load of pants.  However, we can't change the system can we?  (although it would be nice to have some common sense every now and again).

V xx


----------



## melatko

The weight i got told and thats my bmi of bmi and weight cal


----------



## ❣Audrey

BMI is a pain because it isn't really a true indication of if someone is a 'healthy weight', because some athletic people will weigh more due to muscle.  Anyway, I can see that you have suspected PCOS.  As a PCOS lady myself, I would have to say that weight is very important when it comes to trying to conceive and PCOS.  Losing weight can help to regulate cycles, balance hormones and keep other problems under control.  Most NHS PCTS's will require a BMI of 30 or less.  It is also not true that if you go private they will not worry about BMI.  I recently went to a clinic and was refused private treatment based on BMI. 

It can be hard work but the best way to lose weight is the simplest - eat less, move more. If you need support, then join the belly buddies boards - lots of ladies in the same boat and so much support xxx


----------



## want-2ba-mum

Thank you for all your replys!

I will shortly be on this belly buddys when i find it  

THANK YOU XX


----------



## babyluv2

Heya Again,

Just seen your post about your BMI...I was 12 stone in February and i knew i was going to explore fertility treatment so i decided to try and lose some weight...I lost 12 pounds which i was really proud of. Anyway i went for my first consultation, bearing in mind i'm paying PRIVATE, and she asked me my weight and calculated my BMI at 26, which i thought was ok. She said i need you to lose another 7 pound. I could have slapped her. I've worked so hard and i love my food. Infertility is a lonely and miserable experience sometimes so if i can't have a curry and cake when i fancy then is it all worth it?

My clinics guide is 30...but the nurse said your increasing your chances by losing abit of weight. I think its to do with general health and hormones.

Just keep thinkin of the end result and you owe it to yourself to do the best to increase your chances..


Good luck


----------



## sallywags

I think this is a very difficult and emotive subject - particularly when you have spent lots of your life struggling with your weight (as i have). Being over weight, even in the 25-29 range can affect your fertility - in some people quite dramatically - and even more so if your BMI is 30 or over. Someone mentioned about hormones being out of kilter when you are overweight and that is part of the problem, as well as issues like altered blood sugars, insulin resistance etc, as well as greater problems with the pregnancy itself. I just found this on line:

_In a study, they found that for every BMI unit over 29, the chance of pregnancy was reduced by four percent, when compared to women with BMI's between 21 to 29. Women who were severely obese, with BMI's between 35 to 40, had a 23% to 43% less chance of achieving pregnancy compared to the below 29 BMI women. _

PCOS symptoms can be worse the heavier you are, and reduce chances of conception - but the frustrating thing is that PCOS makes it that much harder to lose weight, so can be very depressing. I agree that BMI isn't a great determinant of body composition, however a BMI over 30 is unlikely to show a significant discrepancy in fat/lean tissue - and is likely to indicate that the fat % is higher than it should be.

I suspect the reasons that the NHS vs private limits are so different are largely due to money - i.e. the nhs would prefer to fund cycles that are likely to be more effective, and the private sector don't mind as much because they want your money! I'm sure it's not quite as cut and dried as that, but it's definitely a factor!

Feel like I've waffled a bit, but wanted to sympathise - i had to lose weight between cycles, and it is depressing, stressful and doubly hard - to feel you're being punished further when you are already struggling with fertility.

Good luck with it ladies - keep up the motivation and I hope you all have successful cycles.


----------



## want-2ba-mum

Hi  

Thank you very much for all your replys and thank you for that info SALLYWAGS.

My BMI is 40. So i am very overweight and i have along way to go. However i know that mine is not just down to my weight alone and im feeling very happy today as my fertility DR said she is happy to perscribe me clomid if i can get my BMI to 35. Which is a huge relief as i thought she would insist on the 30.

Thank you for all your support xx


----------



## sallywags

No problem hun - i'm sure it's not just the weight, but it would boost your chances if you can overcome the other issues too.  Good luck with it - keep persevering!
xx


----------



## BABY2

I also had a very high BMI when we embarked on the TX journey. I have PCOS and have known about it since my late teens. I had my first daughter when I was 21 without any treatment.

The gyno at our local NHS refused to treat me due to my weight, although did put me on clomid for 3 months which was unsuccessful. All the private hospitals that I enquired about also refused to treat me due to my weight. I had ICSI and FET at a clinic in Poland which although successful, turned into miscarriages; they had no problems with my weight.
I eventually had my second daughter with the help of Metformin, it was the best thing for me and my PCOS as it really curbed my appetite and I put on less than a stone when pregnant with her. 

I find the best diet for me is low carb/ high protein. I tend to ignore the calories on packets as they can be deceiving, something that is low cal may have high carb/sugar instead! 

good luck with your journey hun xx


----------



## babycrazy

And I would like to add to get your thyroids checked out as PCOS is an immune problem and it is not unusual to have a 2nd immune problem and thyroid could be the other one adding to you already difficult weight problem.
Your ideal TSH  bloods need to be 1.0 to 2.0 mu/L, for conception and to stay PG    ideally nearer the 1.0 mark. In UK NHS guidelines of  a TSH of 0.3 to 5.5mu/l  deemed normal fuction,  is far to high and if you dig deeply enough it is written that a THS of only 2.0 mu/L and above could mean that Hypothyroidism is present.
This info is available here on FF in the underactive thyroid thread, also in agates fact sheet in immune threads and also by googleing Thyroid problems & infertility.
You should ask your DR to do TSH, T4 , T3 & ATA, get a print out of results and don't let your GP or a receptionest just tell you they are normal. You can ask advise from girls on thyroid thread for advice if you are worried.  

Angel Blessings
XX
BC


----------



## want-2ba-mum

THANKS LADYS!! 

Question for BABY2, what was your BMI when they put you on the 3 months of clomid, if you remember?

And does anything know how i can get that little BMI/ weight thing on the bottom of my info?? lol xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Most nhs pct's will require a BMI under 30 xxx


----------



## babycrazy

??   
Why do you need a BMI of under 30 to be prescribed Clomid as it only cost pennies to NHS and a couple of blood test to check if you ovulated on it.  I did have scans as well but i had to pay for them as i felt i should as i already had a brood of kids.. Don't the Dr's know that it can be obtained purchasing  on nett from other country's without a prescription   , is it not better for them to prescribe it than out of desperation you buy it and don't get monitored so you could in rare cases, end up with triplets or more. 
Also in a lot of cases of IF and being overweight is because you have a problem hormonally causing the excess fat.  
In China because of the 1 PG rule, this is what is happening to get around only having 1 child.
Angel Blessings
XX
BC


----------



## ❣Audrey

Clomid is not a drug to be taken lightly.  Also being over weight can affect the potency of these drugs and how well they work.  Don't think I am sat here at a perfect BMI saying you have to get slimmer - I have battled constantly with my weight due to having PCOS among other problems, and like everyone else I will have to battle to get my BMI back down to continue with treatment.  As harsh as it may seem, the reasoning behind the suggested BMI is fair.  I do not recommend buying the drugs online and doing it yourself.  So much could go wrong - OHSS for one thing, and you could end up affecting your fertility in a bad and unfixable way.  Patience is key when trying to conceive - there is no miracle or quick cure. xxx


----------



## catherino

hi ladies i know exactly how you all feel. My bmi as 35 when i first went to see fertility Dr at hosp and they said that i needed to be below 30 to get the go ahead for treatment. That was the biggest incentive i needed to lose weight. I knew if i hadn't lost enough then it would all be my fault. So i joined ww and my bmi is currently 26.7. Now we hav our referrel and waiting for the call to book our 1st consultation. It really isn't easy but you get used to a different way of eating. The way i thought was that if u lose what u can your likely to be healthier during pregnancy if the treatment works. Xx


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya girls....I also know how ur feeling!!! I remember the first time I saw the Dr and the doctor kept going on and on about my weight and I came out of there and just burst into tears it was terrible.  I know the Doctors have to have guidelines etc but I just felt as if she was judging me and basically she was telling me I wasnt good enough to have a baby and I just kept saying who is she is judge me   .  I dont drink and I have never done drugs all I am guilty of is wanting a baby so much!!!  I had a few IUIs privately and now I have been told I have PCOS and was given metaforim.  I am now hoping to have IVF on NHS and I have now got my BMI down to 31 from 35 (i think the metaforim has really helped).  My app is in 2 weeks and I am praying I can lose 8 in two weeks so I can go ahead and have my tx.  I am going to be gutted if I cant!!!  All i have done is stopped eating my crisps, coke and chips and when i get tempted I just think I can eat this or have a chance of having my baby and this seems to help.  

Good luck to u all girls xxx


----------



## babycrazy

Hi Audry.
If you were paying for your consoltation to get Clomid Private , then your BMI would not come into it, you would be given it!. I am angry that the NHS is putting stepping stones in front of girls like you to stool paying for IF TX. It did not seem to be a rule before NHS started allowing free IVF.

Please also get your thyroid checked out you girls who have PCOS as it is common to run side by side get the actual reading off your DR, don't let him tell you its normal. If your reading is above 2 .0 you could have a problem. The Normal levels considered by NHS is 0.3 to 5.5, again, AGAIN ANOTHER GET OUT CLAUSE BY NHS NOT TO PAY FOR AN ILLNESS! considered by those who are not suffering it as trivial. In the USA they have lowered the ratio from 0.5 to 5.5 the same as in UK to 0.3 to 3.0, note in UK they have only lowered the lower of the ratio.  To conceive you need an ideal TSH of around 1.0 to 2.0 the near 1.0 the better and in PG it needs to be 2.0 or below, don't let any Dr or Specialist in IF . tell you any different.
I also have PCOS ,but without the hormone levels I do have the hairiness) and until my thyroid went out of sync no fertility problems and no MC,  but i do have a child with Cerebral Palsy and another with Fine motor skill handicap along with short term memory problems, which i suspect is down to a problem with my Thyroid in PG . I suppose as well i was never more than 7 lb overweight due to having  to take now banned slimming pills, along with starving myself to stay at that weight and i mean literally no food, only diet coke and cups of coffee with 1 sugar and milk to stop the hunger pangs..  I may look the perfect BMI in my photo, but i am 100kg & 5ft 5 1/2 ,  i have the typical PCOS weight problem i carry it all my fat on my stomach and   .  I Have B cup (.)(.)   and the bottom of my legs & arms are thin , I wish my weight was evenly distributed  as I look PG  and get constantly asked when my baby is due or God you must be nearly due by now, which is deeply upsetting . even if you already have one or ten others. Also a size 22 jegging,s look like bell bottom jeans on me.  
Angel Blessings on your journey.#
XX
BC


----------



## ❣Audrey

Baby Crazy  

It's actually not technically true that a private  consultation will result in you getting treatment regardless of BMI.  Even private clinics are now recognising the importance of weight in fertility treatments and so will actually turn you down dependent on BMI.  My advice is that if you look to go private, before you even book a consultation, you need to ask the clinic if they have rules regarding BMI.  Some don't go as low as 30 but they will still expect you to have a BMI of 34 or less.  I don't want people to suddenly think that they can go and get treatment elsewhere when in reality it can be very different.  BMI has always been an NHS rule as well.  It differs from PCT to PCT but it has always been a factor.  I don't think it is the NHS stalling at all.  Although I have not been given IVF due to my weight and it is a bitter pill to swallow, I actually totally understand the logic behind it.  When it comes to PCOS weight is a very important factor and although it is very hard to lose weight, weightloss on it's own can be enough to kick start fertility.  

Personally I have my thyroid checked every year anyway.  For me the reason I have not held a full term pregnancy is because of recently discovered immune issues.  But many ladies with PCOS will go on to conceive after weightloss, or starting metformin alone and I don't want any of you here to be discouraged.  I am happy to support anyone who is struggling with PCOS and weightloss.  It is a difficult journey but with patience and determination we can all get there xxx


----------



## ~ Chux ~

*want-2ba-mum*......I was told much the same (12 years ago) and I'll never forget how that made me feel. 

I have PCOS and an underactive thyroid so losing weight was flippin' hard (to say the least) but I do understand why we are told to do it - not only can excess weight hinder getting pregnant in the first place but, if you do get a BFP, it can cause issues then. I think it's a case of if you want help then you have to help yourself, or at least show that you are trying to which is fair enough. Looking at it from a different angle - would it be ethical of any clinic to treat you regardless of weight if it lessens your chances??

Anyway, I was NHS and wasn't told I had to reach a particular BMI, but I did have to show I was trying. To start with I was prescribed metformin then, once I'd lost a a couple of stone, my consultant was happy to get the ball rolling and booked me in for a laporoscopy and various other tests. What actually happened was that I lost the weight and after ttc for 7 years and being told IUI was our only hope, we fluked a BFP. I have been incredibly lucky to have now had four successful pregnancies, but it's a standing joke (not that I'm laughing) that we've tried and tried and it's only once I get into my size 14 jeans that I've got pregnant so yes, losing weight is what made the difference for me.

I think the key is not to look at the big picture but break it down and take it step by step. To start with I aimed to lose 5kg (I weighed in kg rather than stones as they didn't mean much to me so it wasn't so depressing!) and low carb was definitely the way to go for me as I have PCOS. I found the first week or two were the hardest but then having lost some, that would spur me on. Have you tried doing Weight Watchers or Slimming World etc?

Sorry, I've gone off on a tangent when all I was going to say is good luck and I've upgraded your account to include Belly Buddies - do shout if you can't see it though.

Chux xx


----------



## jjvilla

Hi ladies, I have had my first appointment today and they have told me that I have to lose weight and then they will treat me.  I am really overweight and I have tried so hard all my life to lose the weight.  I have to lose 43 kg, so it will be a long hard slog xxx


----------



## babycrazy

JJvilla
Once again have you had your Thyroid checked out along with Antibodies and if so is the TSH below 2.0 !!!! ? Sorry I am so obsessed about this, also have you been tested for PCOS.?
With that much weight to loose would you not consider Gastric Band or a bypass, you should be entitled to have either done on NHS, I think its with a BMI of 40 and above or much lower if Diabetes or any serious health issue.
Good luck
Angel Blessings
XX
BC


----------



## want-2ba-mum

Hi Ladys,

Im so please that so many of you have wriiten on my post. Sometimes i feel like people are looking down on me, wanting to get preggars when im so overweight. So this is really reassuring...

I dont have PCOS and i dont have a thyroid problem.. im just a fatty 

I worked out out i need to lose just over 3 stone by the time i go back to see my fertility DR and i am next going back in 4 months, so its hard core dieting for me!!

I saw some comments on here about buying clomid on-line. I just wanted to say that last year i did buy it on-line. My friend did it & got pregnant, so i copied. I took it for 2 months and for the first time ever i ovulated and my cycle was exactly as it should be. However i only took it on 2 cycles, i didnt fall pregnant(obviously) and it gave me terrible side effects, i felt sick and dizzy, my heart was always feeling like it was racing. I didnt take it any more & i continued getting pains in my sides. As it turns out I actually went to my GP and admitted what i did as i was so worried i had done harm to myself and it turns out that i now have liver damage. It isnt serious, but i have had to go through continuous tests for the last year and now i am monitered to ensure it doesnt become any worse.

I know it is very tempting... those little tablets could make all our dreams come true, and even now i have picked them up, looked at them and thought.. ive got enougth for 2 more trys... I have to try and convince myself its a bad idea all the time.lol.

I will wait until my Dr gives them to me and monitors me on them and after my experience of them, i strongly recommened that you all do that!


----------



## faith_2011

hiya just wanted to say that we were told the bmi max was 30 when we went to hospital and my partner was 32 they will still put you on the list for any treatments like ivf but when you are called you could be turned down if you havent lost enough weight ( this is thru the nhs for free treatment private could be different) it seems like a stupid rule because someone could have alot of muscle and not much fat and be really fit but they still use the bmi chart

my advice to anyone trying to lose the weight - slimming world i lost 3 stone doing this and it wasnt that hard you can eat loads of food and you are never hungry some of my friends tried weight watchers but were always going hungry saving up their points for wine lol

also it could be worth a check with the docs for some tests to see if there is a reason you are finding it hard to lose the weight

it is very tempting to buy drugs on the internet like slimming pills but i would not advise this you have no idea what are in these and could end up doing you alot more harm than they are worth

wishing you all the best and good luck


----------



## ~ Chux ~

*want-2ba-mum *- I couldn't agree more about buying the drugs online. From what I understand, clomid is pretty potent and can cause some horrible side effects and that's with prescribed tablets. Who knows what you're getting when you buy them online.

I really would urge you to try Slimming World or Weight Watchers, even if you just go to a group for the first week or two to get the books/info, alternatively sign up online - different people will suit different diets but I did WW and got on fantastically well with it.

*jjvilla* -   As I said before, try not to look at the big picture, break it down and set yourself small goals of maybe 5/10kg. Promise yourself a treat once you hit it such as a new top (in a smaller size!).

Good luck,

Chux xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

There are several reasons why the clinics need a non obese BMI - it is NICE guidelines based on expert opinion.
The reasons are - hormone treatments maybe less predictable and less effective. If you do get pregnant the risk of miscarriage is higher. If you are lucky and go on with the pregnancy then complications are higher in pregnancy and for the delivery. Premature delivery and complications of labour or c-section are higher. 
Added to all this, if you need IVF it might be impossible for the scans to be good or for the needle to reach the ovaries at a vaginal egg collection if there is too much fat in the way. See this link for pictures.....

http://www.advancedfertility.com/weight.htm

The clinics do not want to waste your private or the NHS money and not only are they looking at their success rates for live births, they are looking after your health and that of the baby. It is based on ethics of providing treatment to someone.

Having said this I have struggled with my weight and have had ''that'' conversation with the doctor. My BMI has been 31 at its highest and I was advised to lose weight if I could for treatment. I tried very hard.

Some research shows that the optimal BMI for conceiving is around 26-27. Mine was 29-30 on the last IVF and I am due to give birth in 2-3 weeks and have been healthy all pregnancy with no diabetes or hypertension, and only gained 1st since booking, despite my baby measuring 6lbs at the 34 week scan.

I have always had a very regular cycle and good ovarian response despite being nearly 40.
Some people are sensitive to the effects of weight, as are some people to the effects of excessive exercise. I think the clinics should look at the individual patient and advise accordingly, rather than going on population data. Although of course I realise I would be better off if I were slimmer and hope to achieve this in the next year with breast feeding and being at home able to look after myself more away from work stress and commuting.

I've been to Rosemary Conley classes and you get the exercise there too! They are really friendly and supportive and the exercise you can push yourself as much as you can with the options given - but they are always safe for the very over weight. If you pay the premier plus membership you can go to multiple classes a week and it really shifts the weight in a supportive environment.

I also got a rescue dog (I know not for everyone and you have to chose carefully for future children, and they are a lifelong commitment) but if you are determined to lose weight a dog gets you out everyday walking for at least an hour. If you are like me you probably would give up going to a gym everyday - I did as it was basically boring and you had to plan to get there in the car etc. I decided the money that I was spending on unused gym membership would be better spent on dog food and insurance.

I wish all of you on here the best of luck and to gather that strength and determination to achieve. It is a hard journey, but you can do it.   

/links


----------



## babysparkle

Hi Want-2ba-mum,

Hope you don't mind me joining in 

I was overweight at my first nhs appointment yet nobody mentioned it, just put me on the waiting list (2years) and off we went. Fast forward 2 years we have had 1 ectopic which caused me to comfort eat and put on more weight, and 1 private cycle bfn, cue comfort eating again. We reached the top of the list and had our first app in March where my weight was then the main topic of conversation   My bmi was 34.5 and the cut off was 35 for our hospital. My next app was May 20th and I was told to lose weight by then and not put any more on or I'd be refused treatment. Nothing like being told that to shock you into behaving! I joined weight watchers straight away and have managed to get my bmi down to 31.5 by eating less and doing exercise, nothing fancy just a great aqua aerobics class. I find weight watchers great as you don't have to deprive yourself of treats, as long as you point them you're fine. I also make sure I eat plenty of fruit and veg as well though. Not saying it's been easy but thinking about the little baby I desperately want helps! 
We've had the prostap injection so the ball is rolling treatment wise but I'm determined to keep losing weight and have a low a bmi as possible. 
Wishing you lots of luck as well as everyone else

Ps I have scoured the website to seeing if there's a weight loss thread but haven't found one? Or maybe you've managed to set your own one up by starting this thread


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

The belly club thread is kept fairly private - you can request access through the moderators.


----------



## ~ Chux ~

*Babysparkle* - I shall PM you.

For anyone who would like access to our weight loss area, you can request it by clicking the PROFILE tab then going to "Group Membership".

Chux xx


----------



## want-2ba-mum

Hi,

I really cant find this weight loss group?? Ive been looking through the profile bit and it isnt there   Does anyone know how to join?

Thanks xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~

*want-2ba-mum * - I shall PM you.

Chux xx


----------



## ladybird73

Could I join the belly club too please?  I need to lose a few pounds too to get my bmi under 30 (its 30.6) but would like to lose as much as possible before starting dr on 3rd July.

Thank you 

V xx


----------



## haggis81

I'm NHS funded & had Clomid a few years ago when my BMI was probably around 34.

About to start IVF & was told BI of 35 is cut off with my trust, thankfully less than this now .

good luck x


----------



## LJyorkshire

I think for
NHS treatment in my area BMI needs to be 30 but at my private clinic 35. Best to
Lose  weight well before you start treatment though as I've put on 12pm since treatment started in March and really fighting to get it off. Bigger than I've  ever been and feel
Miserable :-(


----------



## Hev79

Hi I was told the same about my BM1 ( which is 34.5 ) they told us that it would need to be under 30 to get a free cycle on the NHS through our primary care trust. But even if my BMI was under 30 and my partners was over 30 we wouldn't get NHS treatment. Dispite my efforts to loose weight not being easy, we have gone private and have been accepted and found a fantastic clinic. I ve started my drugs ( down regulation ) and so far so good everything is working well and they are really pleased. I believe that the nhs are so strict and the criteria is unfair. I know it's going to be costly overall but worth it, and already going private has made so much difference, I wish ya the very best of luck, Hev xxxx


----------



## StephLewry

My BMI is 35...and to get it to 30 i have to lose 2.5 stones...  sad times..i was told i only have to have BMI of thirthy for IVF but they still want to see some weight loss before my specialist appointment... needless to say i joined the gym two days ago ... i will have a baby even if it kills me lol x


----------



## tracyl247

Hi StephLewry

Well done on joining the gym   I lost 6.5 stone to have my treatment which resulted in my wee boy - it was worth all the effort and once i got my head in the right place it was fine........ well i did it    

Good luck

Tracy


----------



## Hope2005

I lost 6 stones and was BMI 44 (I am 5"7) so I was classed as obese. GP/Dr didnt consider me until I was BMI 30. I am now less than BMI 30. I am still losing more weight and waiting to see our consultant. I started to lose the weight since March 2010 and going to the gym regularly (4/5 times a week) intense exercise. 

Eating healthy and exercise did it for me. 

You can do it too


----------



## baby_for_us84

when i saw our fertility consultant my BMI was just over 37 and our consultant told me i had to get my BMI under 35 or he wont treat us. That was two months ago and now my BMI is 33.9 and i intend to keep going until my next consultant appointment at the end of august 

I joined WW and am a regular at the gym, so it can be done. Its hard work but worth the effort 

xx


----------



## StephLewry

Tracyl...
Thanks for the message...going well...weigh day tomorrow...so hopefully will have shifted another couple of pounds  fingers crossed anyway....
how did you manage to lose that much weight? just healthy eating or any secret tips??xx


----------



## tracyl247

Hi StephLewry

Sounds like your making progress    i lost my weight by doing weight watchers it took about 13 months or so give or take.  Tip don't deprive yourself, take control of the food and don't let the food be in control of you and write down everything that you eat    

good luck for your weigh in   

take care

Tracy


----------



## lea1978

Hi all, 
I always felt in the back of my head that my weight was a problem but in true me style I just carried on as normally telling myself I was fine. I have just returned from a fantastic 2 week holiday where I did eat my weight in chips as there was not much else lol! I am back to reality with a bump! Me and DH are on a 'health Kick' no drinking and Healthy eating. Wish me luck xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## lea1978

Thanks.. I am not doing too bad, although i did slip at the weekend and had a few drinks with friends. It was nothing like my usual amount tho and was tucked up in bed by 11pm both Friday and Saturday . A girl has to start somewhere tho eh? xxx


----------



## Furmummyx2

Hiya hun im in a similar situation. 
I had my first fertility appt last thursday and my BMI was 36 and he said I had to be under 35. So I have to lose another stone....
I've already lost 8kg in 2 months unintenionally :/
So now I'm trying to lose weight so that I can go on clomid.
Hope everything goes ok 
Lots of love, hugs and weight lost dust  
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## rhi81

hi,
can anyone help cant find belly buddies board!!!!
i am tryin to loose some weight my bmi 31 im eating healthy and walkin 8 miles a day but not loosing any weight i have pcos and dont know what else i can do any sugestions would be great 
thanks girls
rhi xx


----------



## tracyl247

Hi rhi

There is a weight loss group, but you have to ask to join. To do this click on the your *profile button* then select *modify profile* then select *group membership* and select weight loss group.

good luck with the weight loss

Tracy


----------



## rhi81

thanks tracyl247 just done it 

rhi xx


----------



## tracyl247

rhi

here is the link for the PCOS board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

take care

Tracy


----------



## ~ Chux ~

*rhi81* - I have given you access.

Chux xx


----------



## rhi81

thanks for help guys will check it out really love the support you get on this site  
rhi xx


----------



## Flow13

I have been told by the Dr I really need to lose weight to up my chances of conceiving. So I started slimming world last April. And although it is hard, for some reason I want to go every week. And now we have had positive results from our tests (see sig) I am more determined. 

I have been told before that weight can affect your cycles too. I never believed that until happened to me. I put on more and more weight and my cycles were all over the place. AF was showing on average once every 3 months. I expected to have PCOS. However, I started losing weight and since April I have had 28 day cycles every month and i am ovulating. 

Just wanted to share. xxx


----------

